# Vaping Watching Tv



## The Golf (12/12/13)

Sorry about posting another thread.

Ok so this maybe a dumb thing but im sitting in my lounge vaping away, so comfy. Not having to go outside not that its cold out, just that im sitting here in my favorite chair so relaxed not a care in the world vaping away. See I had to go outside everytime I wanted to smoke. Its like Vaping has taking all the best things about smoking combined it and taken all the crap away. 
This may be an over share but a few puffs from my I clear 30s after s.e.x. was like damn this is what its like. Iv never done that before.

Didnt think vaping was this much fun.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/12/13)

likewise  Im catching up on alot of walking dead that I've missed the last couple of weeks and vaping away comfortably  Its the best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/12/13)

Bru, as long as it keeps you off the stinkies...before or after! Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (13/12/13)

Great, Golf - in full agreement with Matthee - anything to keep off the combustibles.

I also love not having to go outside.

I have found a negative thing though 

Before I started vaping, my better half made a rule that I had to smoke outside. Fair enough, I agreed. I work from home, so have my office in one of the rooms. ABout every half hour to 40 minutes I used to get up and go outside for a real smoke, often taking a pen and paper or something I was busy with at the moment.

Since I started vaping, I just vape at my desk. Only problem is I can now not get up from my office desk for hours. As a result, my back is hurting a bit from extended periods of sitting. My solution is that I have to keep one of my devices outside and every so often I get up and go outside anyway for a quick 5 min vape session. LOL, smoking did have some benefit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (13/12/13)

Lol, with my smoking habit I would have had to have my office outside!


----------



## RIEFY (13/12/13)

Lmimp for the s.e.x part lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraftyZA (13/12/13)

I'm not much for tv, and maybe watch about 45 odd minutes a week. But in my music room I have this recliner chair with a nice stereo setup. Tanks just goes empty when I sit there. Time disappear, when often it happens when I take a puff on a dry tank for that rude awakening.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/1/14)

CraftyZA, I just had one of those rude awakenings vaping and reading this tread

Reactions: Like 1


----------

